# bmx shop in magdeburg



## dirtjan (2. November 2005)

hi,

ich bin zu besuch bei ner freundin und jetzt ist mir meine stahlkurbel durchgebrochen! weiß einer von euch wo in magdeburg ein bmx shop ist?? wenn möglich auch leit zufinden weil ich komm net von hier.

mfg jan


----------



## Moshcore (2. November 2005)

flair bmx in magdeburg supernette typen und die machen nen fairen preis maybe haben die was gebrauchtes da, musst mal googlen flair in magdeburg

Keplerstrasse 4a, 39104 Magdeburg,
0391/2585632 

kannst den nen schönen gruss von moshcore kent bestellen und kannst ja anrufen da wegen ner kurbel was sie da haben, ride on Kent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

